# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  VNUS behandeling spatader

## Kimberly1

Hallo,

Afgelopen dinsdag ben ik geholpen aan een spatader in het ziekenhuis. De specialist vertelde me dat ze eerst de VNUS behandeling wou proberen. Ik heb ongelooflijk veel pijn gehad omdat het haar tot 3x toe niet lukte om de ader aan te prikken (omdat deze aan de kleine kant is). Het was zo erg dat ik de pijn niet meer aan kon en toen heeft ze de ader uiteindelijk ingespoten met foam.
Bij thuiskomst heb ik ervaringen van andere mensen gelezen met de VNUS behandeling en tot mijn verbazing lees ik overal dat iedereen eerst wordt verdoofd en dat daarna de ader wordt aangeprikt. Dit is bij mij niet het geval geweest dus ik vraag me af of het allemaal wel correct gebeurd is? Graag zou ik jullie ervaringen ermee willen horen!

Alvast bedankt voor de reacties!

----------

